# I'm new to collecting



## ahelg (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm new to collecting an photography as a hobby. I recently aquired a Centon K100 camera which I am very pleased with (a gift from my god father) and for some reason I now have an urg, not only to take photo's but to collect camera's. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who has such an urge.

My question is where are the best places to get cameras which I can pay for using PayPal (I'm 16 and so I don't have a credit card).

Also does anyone else have a Centon?

Are there any pages with info on Centon equipment? I'm having a tough time finding one.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 12, 2004)

I get most of my collection from flea markets, garage sales, and Ebay (takes PayPal).  Most of my friends and family are aware that I collect cameras, so when they find stuff cleaning out closets I usually get it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 13, 2004)

ahelg said:
			
		

> I'm new to collecting an photography as a hobby. I recently aquired a Centon K100 camera which I am very pleased with (a gift from my god father) and for some reason I now have an urg, not only to take photo's but to collect camera's. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who has such an urge.
> 
> My question is where are the best places to get cameras which I can pay for using PayPal (I'm 16 and so I don't have a credit card).
> 
> ...



Now, that's a camera brand I have never heard of.  It would be interesting to see a picture of it.

Ok, now about collecting...  I have been doing it for over 20 years, my very first collectible was a Graflex D, huge 4x5 hooded (SLR) box camera with focal plane shutter, pretty interesting monster.  From that point on I bought just about everything that I laid my eyes on, from ordinary box cameras to unusual stuff.  Later, after about 5 years of collecting, I decided to continue collecting only the unusual and rare stuff.  As for sources, everything from thrift stores, flea markets, auctions, internet sales (pre-Ebay) and Ebay.  You must be patient, as better cameras don't quite come out for sale that often.  I had over 150 cameras, overall.  I traded away, sold piece by piece or in bulk, depending on my moods.  And that is a key word for any collector, you have to be in the proper mood to buy or sell.  My wife bugged me for years about how much space my stuff was taking in the closet.

Ebay is a great source for collecting, I bought a ton of stuff and the prices can't be beat.  Paypal, when used cautiously, is great.  If you need any help with identifying or pricing cameras, send me an e-mail or a PM.  I'll let you know as much as I can about almost any particular camera.  _Centon_ is one exception.     Perhaps you can take a few pictures of this camera and post them.


----------



## ahelg (Sep 13, 2004)

I will try and find time to take a few pictures of it using my digital camera tonight. 

Centon is not exactly a collectors camera but it's my first real 35mm SLR.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 13, 2004)

OK, I did a little research on the Centon, now that I know it's an SLR.

The camera was made in China by the Seagull company and sold in Europe under the name of Centon.  Here is a website describing this:

http://members.aol.com/manualminolta/china.htm

It takes Minolta mount lenses.  They also make some digital cameras.

It should be a good beginner's camera, chinese optics have long been regarded as very good.  I own a brand new chinese RF (range finder) 35mm named Seagull and I put a few rolls through it.  Great lens, not quite the German feel but really close to it.

No, it's not a collectible.      At least, not yet.


----------



## ahelg (Sep 13, 2004)

Actually the Centon K100 uses the Pentax-K mount.

I have a picture of the camera but no where to put it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 13, 2004)

ahelg said:
			
		

> Actually the Centon K100 uses the Pentax-K mount.
> 
> I have a picture of the camera but no where to put it.



Yes, I think they made it with more than one type of mount.  

Pentax K mount lenses are quite cheap, you should do great on Ebay!

Don't worry about posting a picture of it, now that I found some on the web.  Here is a link for a free manual:

http://www.cybcity.com/caminfo/CentonK100/ck100-1.htm


----------



## ahelg (Sep 13, 2004)

Mine was new so it came in it's box with manual, etc. I currently use a Centon 50mm lens (that's what came with it).


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 13, 2004)

ahelg said:
			
		

> Mine was new so it came in it's box with manual, etc. I currently use a Centon 50mm lens (that's what came with it).



Excellent.  Have you ran a film through it yet?  I'm curious about the quality of the 50mm.


----------



## ahelg (Sep 13, 2004)

I've used two films but their in the fridge. I put them there because I have not had time to take them to the lab yet.


----------

